# Piedmont NWR Nov 7-9 Rollcall



## Paymaster (Oct 23, 2013)

Who is going? I will be there with family and friends Good Lord willing.

Will have the Akorn cooker and some goodies( BBQ and Fatties) while they last, probably cook Thursday night and have it Friday. Look for the Paymaster sign on the canopy with the cooker. Be glad to have y'all stop by.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't wait!!! Got a feelin the goodies will be goin fast lol.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 23, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> I can't wait!!! Got a feelin the goodies will be goin fast lol.



Just have to make sure I cook plenty!


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Oct 24, 2013)

Can't wait !!!! Me ,my dad, and my 19 & 13 year old daughters will be there.


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey paymaster, will you be at pippin lake campground ? If so, me and my 2 daughters will stop by and say hello.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 24, 2013)

BONE COLLECTER said:


> Hey paymaster, will you be at pippin lake campground ? If so, me and my 2 daughters will stop by and say hello.



Cool! Look forward to meeting y'all! Yes, Good Lord willin, we will be there. We are usually near the cemetary down the hill from the bath house. Can't miss us cause there will be be several portable canopies and one will have a sign that says Paymaster!


----------



## jmcrae1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Me and two of my buddies will be there. I hope this cooler weather trend continues!


----------



## polkmarine (Oct 28, 2013)

Me and my 11 year old will be there. Getting ready!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2013)

jmcrae1 said:


> Me and two of my buddies will be there. I hope this cooler weather trend continues!





polkmarine said:


> Me and my 11 year old will be there. Getting ready!!!



Hope to see y'all and hope y'all get a big one.


----------



## Bone Collector (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll be there. Good luck to everyone and be safe!

BC


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2013)

Bone Collector said:


> I'll be there. Good luck to everyone and be safe!
> 
> BC



Good deal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JFGIII (Oct 31, 2013)

Myself and 3 friends will be there, can't wait. Hope everyone has a great time, I look forward to it every year.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone know of a big buck killed this morning?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2013)

Looking forward to this hunt. Got my Paymaster sign made up, so look for it and stop by and say hello.
Most of all, be safe and have fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chigger (Nov 3, 2013)

we have 4 in our party will be at campground


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2013)

4 more hours of work then I start packing the truck!!!


----------



## r3zurector (Nov 6, 2013)

I will be there with friends. Will be my first time going. We will be camping as well. Leaving straight from work tonight to meet up with them as they are already down there.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think I found you. White canopies with a black smoker parked out front.  What time is dinner


----------



## snuffy (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking forward to the stories and pictures.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2013)

Had a great time though only one in our group got a deer, Scambooger another member here, got a nice doe. Here is Scambooger and Toolmkr20, skinning out the doe.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2013)

We had some good eats while there and Merc123 and some friends of his got to sample. I got to show them how to make a fattie while they were there. Next day they came over and tried it. Gamike came by as well. Thanks for the visit y'all.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is some of my gang sitting around the table with me. Pic was taken by my oldest grand son.


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Nov 11, 2013)

How was the hunting? Headed down for this weekends hunt.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 12, 2013)

Lots of deer left for you. Have a great hunt.


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess that's good and bad at the same time


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Nov 13, 2013)

*Daughters first buck*

Hey paymaster, first time back at piedmont in years. That place was crazy full of people in camp. Sent my daughters out on a scouting trip in camp looking for a paymaster canopy, but they returned with no luck. We were on the left side of the little cabin in the back, directly behind the water facuets. My 13 year old did manage to kill her first racked buck. 8 pt. Maybe next time we will find y'all.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 14, 2013)

Great Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We were just on the other side of the graveyard from Y'all.


----------

